# Rate this guy, possibly best eye area ever??



## Chad Dragonslayer (Mar 13, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 39 (Mar 13, 2019)

Ideal mix between feminine and masculine features for attracting JBs. I'd kill to look like him. 
If he's also tall he's a slayer. 
Don't know about the eye area because he's tilting his head, but the width and height of his eyes is definitely ideal. Also his lip width is ideal. Makes me realize that lips are so underrated


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Mar 13, 2019)

Not perfect, but definitely good. Eyebrows need to be thicker. Keep in mind he's squint-frauding in the picture.


----------



## Madness (Mar 13, 2019)

I would trade everything to see this when I look in the mirror


----------



## Chad Dragonslayer (Mar 13, 2019)

Curious0 said:


> Ideal mix between feminine and masculine features for attracting JBs. I'd kill to look like him.
> If he's also tall he's a slayer.
> Don't know about the eye area because he's tilting his head, but the width and height of his eyes is definitely ideal. Also his lip width is ideal. Makes me realize that lips are so underrated



Lips are def underrated, not a lot of people discussing it here.


TRUE_CEL said:


> Not perfect, but definitely good. Eyebrows need to be thicker. Keep in mind he's squint-frauding in the picture.



Judging from the other pictures I added his def squinting.


----------



## dodt (Mar 13, 2019)

Thats how 7psl looks like, keep coping rating yourself more than 4.


----------



## Chad Dragonslayer (Mar 13, 2019)

Madness said:


> I would trade everything to see this when I look in the mirror


 
Imagine the halo you would get looking like this


----------



## dogtown (Mar 13, 2019)

Lol it’s the guy in the thumbnail from face and lms videos.

Name ?


----------



## Chad Dragonslayer (Mar 13, 2019)

dodt said:


> Thats how 7psl looks like, keep coping rating yourself more than 4.



I bet he is slaying multiple Stacys as we speak


dogtown said:


> Lol it’s the guy in the thumbnail from face and lms videos.
> 
> Name ?



Max Henhappel, he´s a model from Vienna


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Mar 13, 2019)

Chad Dragonslayer said:


> Lips are def underrated, not a lot of people discussing it here.
> 
> 
> Judging from the other pictures I added his def squinting.


Good looking nonetheless. He mogs everyone on this forum.


----------



## SuperSaiyanGymcel (Mar 13, 2019)

brodrick hunter mogs him


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Mar 13, 2019)

Chad Dragonslayer said:


> I bet he is slaying multiple Stacys as we speak
> 
> 
> Max Henhappel, he´s a model from Vienna


Ah I already had a feeling he was part German


----------



## dogtown (Mar 13, 2019)

I checked his Instagram, probably one of the best eye areas ever, looks better when not squinting tbh


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Mar 13, 2019)

SuperSaiyanGymcel said:


> View attachment 29690
> brodrick hunter mogs him


Why is he crying?


----------



## dogtown (Mar 13, 2019)

SuperSaiyanGymcel said:


> View attachment 29690
> brodrick hunter mogs him



NO HE DOES NOT LOL


----------



## Chad Dragonslayer (Mar 13, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Why is he crying?



Never knew that Chads and Tyrones were able to cry, why should they?


----------



## SuperSaiyanGymcel (Mar 13, 2019)

dogtown said:


> NO HE DOES NOT LOL


yea he does, he looks more masucline and less twinkish


----------



## theropeking (Mar 13, 2019)

His eye support and hooding is on point, no doubt. BUT he lacks eye lenght(pfl). Gandy or opry have better both a better eye area


----------



## dogtown (Mar 13, 2019)

SuperSaiyanGymcel said:


> yea he does, he looks more masucline and less twinkish



I WONDER WHO PRIME FOIDS WOULD PIC OH WAIT THEY WOULD PIC THE PRETTY BOY


----------



## nattycel (Mar 13, 2019)

SuperSaiyanGymcel said:


> View attachment 29690
> brodrick hunter mogs him


lol he's not white


----------



## Sizzurp (Mar 13, 2019)

Jeez, Yeah i _remember _ his face from LMS video, Dude looks amazing


----------



## dodt (Mar 13, 2019)

He has every single aspect of good eye. Long lateral, downward median canthus, deep set, coloring, eyebrows+eyelashes, undereye support and normal human shape.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2019)

I really wonder if one could get a similar upper eye area through fat grafting and a custom brow ridge implant from eppley.


----------



## Coping (Mar 13, 2019)

This guy has the best eye area I have seen ngl mogs him hard


----------



## badromance (Mar 13, 2019)

slayer tbh ngl


----------



## Alexanderr (Mar 13, 2019)

Wouldn’t say best ever, it’s most definitely great however, mogs me.


----------



## DarknLost (Mar 13, 2019)

Son of Chico


----------



## Lorsss (Mar 13, 2019)

dogtown said:


> View attachment 29693
> 
> 
> I checked his Instagram, probably one of the best eye areas ever, looks better when not squinting tbh


can you link his insta account?


----------



## Chad Dragonslayer (Mar 13, 2019)

Lorsss said:


> can you link his insta account?



There you go: https://www.instagram.com/maxhenhappel/


----------



## theropeking (Mar 13, 2019)

Coping said:


> View attachment 29708
> This guy has the best eye area I have seen ngl mogs him hard



Best eye color*


----------



## Coping (Mar 13, 2019)

theropeking said:


> Best eye color*


Cope everything is perfect: perfect ipd, insane eye color, slight pct, fully hooded, long PFL, long dark lashes, perfect low set thick brows what else is there to make it better lol


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Mar 13, 2019)

Looks like a mixture of Chico and Barrett tbh


----------



## theropeking (Mar 13, 2019)

He has the ideal nose btw. Small and slightly feminine


----------



## shibo (Mar 13, 2019)

Miring so hard ropefuel tbh ngl not gonna lie to be honest tbh


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Mar 13, 2019)

shibo said:


> to be honest tbh



Autism.


----------



## dogtown (Mar 13, 2019)

theropeking said:


> He has the ideal nose btw. Small and slightly feminine



Was thinking that too.

Muh masc nose muh masculinity


----------



## dontgoLAXb4UMAXx (Mar 13, 2019)

now i really want to get eye surgery


----------



## Deleted member 649 (Mar 14, 2019)

Looks like a gay alien


----------



## DeformAspergerCel (Mar 14, 2019)

looks personalitymaxxed


----------



## xz90 (Mar 23, 2019)

does he mog him?


----------

